# Aquabead...



## ACFerguson (May 19, 2016)

I have a project that I decided to give Aquabead outside corner beads a try on. I realized that I may not be giving it a fair try because this job is many feet of drywalled window returns that have been retrofitted in. So, before the corners can go on, we've had to fill and tape the gab between the returns and the walls. Thus, the Aquabead will be going on the bare drywall on the return side. But, on the wall side, it will be going on mud. I'm worried that with wetting the Aquabead that it will "melt" the mud and it won't adhere to it properly. Am I worrying about this for nothing, or is this something I should actually be concerned about? Any fellows out there done something like this?

Thanks in advance for you feedback!

Cheers,

AC


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Be concerned. I've had issue with this before. Maybe install like Trim-Tex so you know it won't move on you.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

They say to use spray adhesive on areas that have been previously finished, or you can just mud them on like paper faced corner bead. I'm personally not a fan of the product, but I would be interested to hear how it worked for you.

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CTG-4019_AquaBead_SS_Eng.pdf


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Used it once when they first came out. Delaminated over mud that wasn't completely dry yet. Was doing a small Reno and the aquabead was lifting in areas that still had damp durabond there. TT mudset only for me..


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

I had no problems with putting mud on the back, and installing..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Used it once when they first came out. Delaminated over mud that wasn't completely dry yet. Was doing a small Reno and the aquabead was lifting in areas that still had damp durabond there. TT mudset only for me..


Dura bond failed ..not the bead. Grasshopper !!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

No..... The bead did. Had blisters wherever the bead went over mud that wasn't dry... However this was probably 10 years ago. May be better now


----------

